# Editing videos from canon DSLR's on the cheap?



## Stu Worrall (21 Jun 2011)

Ive got some videos taken on my canon 5d mk ii of my nano that I want to piece together and change the soundtrack but unfortunately I dont have any software to do this.

Is anyone aware of any cheap or freeware video editing programs that can work with the .mov files that comes out of the canon?  It doesnt have to have bells and whistles, just enough to fade between snips and tie several different .mov files together.  I dont have a mac by the way so cant use imovie, just dirty old win7.


----------



## LondonDragon (21 Jun 2011)

Have you tried Windows Movie Maker? http://explore.live.com/windows-live-mo ... r?os=other

I have not used it myself but could be worth a shot, its free anyway


----------



## Stu Worrall (21 Jun 2011)

Yeah. Had a look but it doesn't support mov files  unless I could get a converter which can change the files ?


----------



## Dan Crawford (21 Jun 2011)

You know the answer Birthday Boy............................I don't even need to tell you the answer do I?!


----------



## viktorlantos (21 Jun 2011)

stuworrall said:
			
		

> Yeah. Had a look but it doesn't support mov files  unless I could get a converter which can change the files ?



Theres edius trial edition for this task. Just to bring the best out of your cam. Mark told me this earlier and it really the best and fastest tool.


----------



## ceg4048 (21 Jun 2011)

Hi Stu,
           You can also try TMPGEnc Mastering Works V5 if you're not after professional quality. Very easy to use. Even cheaper is Total Video Converter 3.71. I guess you could also buy Quicktime Pro, but everybody hates it cause it's really lame....or like Danny Boy says, buy an Mac... 

Cheers,


----------



## Piece-of-fish (22 Jun 2011)

Windows movie maker does support mov files. I am using it and find it enough for my needs and very straight forward.


----------



## Stu Worrall (22 Jun 2011)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> You know the answer Birthday Boy............................I don't even need to tell you the answer do I?!


Ta Danno, yes another year older!  It might get that way you know.  I need a decent laptop to edit the wedding files on the go so mr mac may just happen in the future... (dont holder yer breath though!!!  )



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> stuworrall said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers viktor.  im looking into that first one now



			
				ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Hi Stu,
> You can also try TMPGEnc Mastering Works V5 if you're not after professional quality. Very easy to use. Even cheaper is Total Video Converter 3.71. I guess you could also buy Quicktime Pro, but everybody hates it cause it's really lame....or like Danny Boy says, buy an Mac...
> 
> Cheers,


thanks Ceg, ill go and do some research on that and yes I had heard the same thin about quicktime!




			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Windows movie maker does support mov files. I am using it and find it enough for my needs and very straight forward.


Ive got V2.6 on win 7 and it give me this error if I try to open a .mov file

"The file C:\Users\Stu\Pictures\2011\2011-05-21 - TGM ADA Mini M\MVI_5058.MOV is not a supported file type, and it cannot be imported into Windows Movie Maker."


----------



## Mark Evans (22 Jun 2011)

Edius all the way. Real time effects and editing. A breeze to use stu!


----------



## Piece-of-fish (23 Jun 2011)

Version 2011 mine says. Windows 7
Whereas edius 6 wouldn't open mov. I know Mark has edius 5 which does but 6 not   
Try maybe updating movie maker? Just checked 2.6 must be quite old one.


----------

